

A (Controversial) view on PCs are fast enough - PaulKeeble
http://www.krazykoding.com/2012/10/a-controversial-view-on-pcs-are-fast.html

======
bgrohman
_But none of this means all possible applications have now been invented and
more performance is useless._

Who is saying that increasing performance by coming up with more efficient
software is useless?

~~~
sp332
I think by "performance" he was referring to hardware performance. So, beefier
hardware is not necessary for today's applications, but might enable
applications we can't even run (on current hardware) yet.

~~~
PaulKeeble
Exactly right. We haven't even remotely invented everything a PC can do, its
not just about dotting the i's and crossing the t's of the interfaces at this
stage.

Software with higher performance hardware is destined to get much smarter than
it is today and a lot of things we have moved server side or run
asynchronously can be run realtime.

